
'People just don't carry cash nowadays':how Brits are adapting to cashless world - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/feb/19/people-dont-carry-cash-uk-firms-adapting
======
nugi
I keep reading about the "Death of cash" while checking out faster with my wad
of bills than the annoyed people with their seldom-working chip and pin. I
think "cashless", like "driverless" is a utopian/dystopian dream. There will
always be need for an offline and reliable as rock trading system.

Pennies however...

